# Triton



## johnnycnc (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is a new kit, the Triton from Beartooth Woods.
This is a rollerball, the blank is persimmon, a gift from Chuck Hutchings.
Comments of whatever sort welcome, and yeah I know the photos are less than perfect.:biggrin:










Nice kit, went together well...very similar to the Jr Statesman II.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 18, 2010)

Dang John, another purty one there. This is the kit I really like. Especially for the price.​


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 18, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> Dang John, another purty one there. This is the kit I really like. Especially for the price.​



Thank you Sir! I like this one quite a bit too. Nice feel to it, looks good.
And as you say, price aint bad!!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Aug 18, 2010)

Good looking pen.


----------



## skywizzard (Aug 18, 2010)

I like the kit and I like the pen.  I will have to give this one a try.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice Pen Johnny!  This hardwear is my new best friend.  

I think the Triton is the kit that will be sayiing the eulogy at the baron's funeral. This looks elegant (no plastic threads), has a very nice weight to it and screams "BUY ME"


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow! Great Job Johnny, I do believe I'm sold on the pen now! Thanks for posting this one, I'm a big fan of the jr. statesman so I'm sure I will love this kit.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 18, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Nice Pen Johnny!  This hardwear is my new best friend.
> 
> I think the Triton is the kit that will be sayiing the eulogy at the baron's funeral. This looks elegant (no plastic threads), has a very nice weight to it and screams "BUY ME"



I don't think it will replace the Baron, considering the kit is $10 bucks more. But it will give the Jr. Statesman a run for it's money.

Very nice pen, Jon. Nice work.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thats a nice looking pen and kit.


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 19, 2010)

Great Looking Pen, I just seen those the other day, and was thinking of ordering a couple.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 19, 2010)

The photos may not be perfect, but I bet the run out is. Nice one.


----------



## wizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Very nice pen and kit combo!! Never seen or worked with persimmon before.
How was it to turn? Regards, Doc


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks to all for the kind words!

Bruce, you can bet the runout is spot on 

Doc, the persimmon (phillipine variety I believe) was a hard wood. Not rock hard, but quite dense. it turned very well, and sanded easily.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 20, 2010)

I think I'll be trying this one quite soon, Nice turning on the persimmon John.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 20, 2010)

John, I really like the look of that kit, one question is it a retrofitted Jr. Statesman or Baron?


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Aug 21, 2010)

i didn't know if pull the trigger on that kit from bear but i will. great looking pen there.


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 21, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> John, I really like the look of that kit, one question is it a retrofitted Jr. Statesman or Baron?



Thanks Roy,
It is a Jr Statesman II cousin. Same drills, tube for lower is noticably shorter,
I measured kit parts and Jr Gent II/ Jr Statesman II bushings were a match
within about .002 which is a solid match in my book within mfg tolerances for the kits.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 21, 2010)

Outstanding job on this one John. Great fit and finish on the Persimmon. Gonna have to dig out another blank now and,order some of those kits.:biggrin: Thanks for posting it.


----------



## altaciii (Aug 21, 2010)

That pen is one that I will have to try.  I am a great fan (as are my repeat customers) of the jr statesman.  This will provide a neat alternative.  Thanks John, for sharing the pics


----------



## animefan (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice kit I think I may have to invest in a couple.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks for posting! Ernie directed me to this thread, and i am glad he did! That is a fine looking pen, and the price is pretty nice as well!


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Aug 26, 2010)

The kit looks nice but the gold plating is not up to snuff, should be Ti-gold for that price.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 26, 2010)

galoot_loves_tools said:


> The kit looks nice but the gold plating is not up to snuff, should be Ti-gold for that price.




Interesting observation, the Jr Statesman uses 22kt gold.  How does that compare with this?? 

In the locations that are gold (small centerband and cap) will there ever be noticeable wear??


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Aug 26, 2010)

The kit I was looking at and the one shown above has a cap and clip with standard gold plating. That's a lot of exposed plating. If you carry this in a pocket for any length of time it will wear off. For a kit this price it should be a longer wearing plating. I have seen slimlines with standard gold plating lose the plating over the entire clip and nib with moderate handling within a few months. Why is this going to be any different?


----------



## chigdon (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice kit and nice pen.  I will have to check it out.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 27, 2010)

I like it a lot. I will add it to my list of kits to try someday.


----------

